# WUR that's easier to adjust than others?



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

I had posted this video a while ago about how to adjust CIS pressure and saw that it was really easy for this person to do it with his particular WUR on his car. I looked mine and I have this style though: 










Now according to the Bosch part number and my style WUR having no vacuum connections, mine has the hole in the dead center of the backside of the WUR. The video shows he did drill a small hole in the backside thus revealing the allen screw for being allowed to adjust accordingly. 

I have read up on doing a adjustable WUR, but from what I can gather for info is it only affects the vehicle on cold pressure, not warm 

I would rather get the WUR like the particular one in the video because it'll make it a lot more easier to for me to make adjustments to warm pressure and I will do the cold pressure adjustable mod as well, but I don't know if there's a particular bosch WUR to get that'll fit my application or if they'll all fit just fine. It's a 16V on CIS-Basic if that helps. Thank you.


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

Physically, except for maybe the very early Porsche pieces, all WURs have the same dimensions 
I know people have had good luck using the unit from a turbo Volvo, but I have a feeling any WUR with a vacuum port works the same way 
I have seen units with two vacuums before, but I don't know how differently they work 

I think just about every manufacturer other than vw used some kind of vacuum operated WUR. I know they're easy to find on Mercedes CIS cars


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone who plans to stay with basic CIS or CIS w/Lambda should visit this web site http://unwiredtools.com/utcis-v.asp Yes I know the cost is $500 plus of course shipping, but it is transferable from one engine to another (regardless of size or type) and if you think about the cost of a new one it is really not too bad. There is also a boosted engine model for those people.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

WaterWheels said:


> Anyone who plans to stay with basic CIS or CIS w/Lambda should visit this web site http://unwiredtools.com/utcis-v.asp Yes I know the cost is $500 plus of course shipping, but it is transferable from one engine to another (regardless of size or type) and if you think about the cost of a new one it is really not too bad. There is also a boosted engine model for those people.


 I did get a look at this a while, but 2 things I have questions about: 

1. It says that it's for applications that have a vacuum connection and since mine doesn't, where would be an ideal place to read vacuum from? I looked in my engine bay the other night and all my vacuum connections were hooked up, unless I would have to get a "t" bracket and draw it from another spot source. 

2. This kinda goes along with the first because it says "If your OEM Warm-Up Regulator has a vacuum connection and you desire the benefits of full throttle enrichment" I do have a knock box wired in with my CIS-Basic and I also have WOT throttle switch and my knowledge of that is it does provide extra fueling only at WOT. I could be wrong, but this confuses me as well


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

DjBij099 said:


> 1. It says that it's for applications that have a vacuum connection and since mine doesn't, where would be an ideal place to read vacuum from?
> 
> It uses manifold vacuum so it is very easy to find or make a port to connect to on any engine. Using a "T" is OK but I would use a dedicated vacuum port.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

WaterWheels said:


> I believe, sorry to put it this way, that you need to do some serious self learning here on fuel systems and ignition systems. CIS basic has NO fuel enrichment aside from the initial overswing of the air sensor plate. The knock sensor ignition is what is using the throttle switches and there is no connection between the ignition and the fuel injection system. Basic CIS is just a better mouse trap (carburetor) in that it provides a better fuel mixture under most or all conditionsand avoides some of the carburetor faults (down sides)


No need to be sorry. I'm still learning and it wasn't until I had bought my car that I tried to understand CIS more in depth. From a outside view point, I looked at it as being complicated and such, but when I really took the time to read about it, it started to make more sense. 

CIS really has no fuel enrichment whatsoever? Just curious because my car at WOT in the high rpms is seeing a/f reading of 12.0 and works it's way down to about 11.2, last time I remember. My car does need to be tuned, previous owner told me and I am aware of that. I guess that could be because I'm using a VW motorsport fuel distributor, right? Sorry if I'm sounding horribly like a noob. I've seen a lot of your posts on the CIS forums and you seem to have a lot of knowledge and history with these


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Subscribing....debating on weather to clean my WUR or buy a new one


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm really debating about buying that one from UnwiredTools. There UTCIS-G is $300 and would be perfect for me since I'm on CIS-Basic, don't have a vacuum connection and I don't desire the full throttle enrichment. I've thought long and hard and this is probably the best thing I can get if I want to keep my CIS. I just like the simplicity of the system


----------

